# Motherboard model #?



## Justin_Garrett (Jul 10, 2006)

I can not find out what my motherboard model is. I've looked in the case, and haven't found it. I want to update my bios, but can't since I don't have my motherboard model #.

Here's the info I have.



Manufacturer: Asus
Motherboard Name: PTGD1-LA
Compaq motherboard name: Grouper-GL8E

Please help!!!!!


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, you could read the BIOS data string and maybe cross-reference that to your particular M/B model #.

Every Motherboard I have ever seen has a silkscreened text in big letters right on the PC board of the Motherboard itself. A simple matter of cracking the case and sticking your nose in with a flashlight.

Everest mentions Compaq, yet the Motherboard is Asus. DIdn't know Asus made M/B's for Compaq. Can I ask why you want to know ? Is there some kind of problem ?

Well heck I googled "PTGD1-LA" and many Google hits associate it with both Asus and Compaq. Why don't you think this is the "model" of Motherboard. Or are you using the wrong word for what you want to know ?

EDIT***
Sorry, I missed the text at the top of the graphic. dai's advice is what you should do.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the compaq site for an update


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

I did a bit of research and have found two threads so far from people asking about finding a BIOS for this Motherboard that is NOT in once case compaq, and in the other HP. So it appears Asus made these boards possibly for two different manufacturer's.

It may be that you can find an equivalent board that is not proprietary from compaq (or HP) and use that BIOS. Also, in case you do not know, it may also be possible to modify you current BIOS, if all you are trying to do is get rid of Compaq's settings & limitations. I've modified my BIOS and while there is some learning curve, the learning is fun and the BIOS is now M-I-N-E. Is there a technical reason for wanting to upgrade the BIOS (like you need something to work that doesn't), a "general" reason (like you just want to know that it is updated) or is it the "Compaqness" of the machine you are trying to get rid of ?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

HP now owns Compaq, so this would make sense. May I ask why you want to update the BIOS? Any particular problem? There might be another solution.


----------



## Lampie (Nov 27, 2006)

Can you visialy inspect the mo-bo and find any serialnumber printed on it ??
Usualy topside, sometimes they print "we are proud to have made this ...."
I had to do that once with a cusom build pc, just google the serial number, and I've found what i was looking for .
It was in my case an A-open.


----------

